# Apologies and a Freebie



## nightdreamer (May 5, 2014)

I know. I've been bad, and not been around much.  But in my defense, I was getting my thesis written, and that just had to be get done.  Fortunately, that is all finished now.  As for the freebie, I promised someone here a couple of years ago that when I published my anthology, I would make it free to chronners.  Well, it's been up for over two months. <sheepish look>  Help yourself if you want.  Quantum Incoherence - Duane Vore, Writer.  Password: EffyIsRazz.  It'll be available at least until the end of May.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 5, 2014)

I've moved this to the Press Releases section.


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 5, 2014)

I'm about two-thirds of the way into it. Second story's probably my favourite so far (should be noted the name sounds very sci-fi but it's got some fantasy as well).


----------



## Alex The G and T (May 5, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## nightdreamer (May 5, 2014)

I said:


> I've moved this to the Press Releases section.



Didn't think of it as a press release, but ... OK


----------



## nightdreamer (May 5, 2014)

thaddeus6th said:


> I'm about two-thirds of the way into it. Second story's probably my favourite so far (should be noted the name sounds very sci-fi but it's got some fantasy as well).



Yeah, seems like that was the one you couldn't guess the punch line for.   I'm not sure how to classify that one, other than weird.  My favorite is "The Fairy and the Firearm," which explains the origin of the password.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 6, 2014)

nightdreamer said:


> Didn't think of it as a press release, but ... OK



It's just because it's an "announcement" - they tend to go in this section these days.


----------

